# Best sandwich in the world (Irish version)



## S.L.F (29 Jul 2008)

Had a thread about my troubles getting a sandwich recently this is related.

My own favourate is chicken with garlic mayo, white cheddar, onion, slices of potato, lettuce, tomato, pepper (almost a full dinner)

The bread has to be brown and gritty.

My other fav sandwich would be tuna with onion and mayo.

Mrs. SLF would be crusty bread cheese, tomato and ham.

I know a guy who makes an Irish stew, eats it over a few days then puts in into his sandwiches .


----------



## z106 (29 Jul 2008)

Hmm.. i think i would have to for ham,salad cream, tomoato, sliced calvita cheese singles (yes- the rubbery cheap ones) - and of course, gherkins.

Plenty of milk then to wash it down.
Or else tea sometimes. Tea mustn't be too hot though.

maybe a bit f lettuce - and possible onions.
Although at that stage it might be getting too big to manage easily.


----------



## rmelly (29 Jul 2008)

Chicken, stuffing and grated red cheddar on a ciabatta with butter and mayonnaise.


----------



## gabsdot (29 Jul 2008)

toast 2 slices of white bread
Spread with Philadelphia cheese
Wrap up in cling film
Eat about 4 hous later
YUM!!! This was my lunch through secondary school and university. 
I also love crisp sandwiches


----------



## S.L.F (29 Jul 2008)

Since toasted cheeseys have arrived

My fav toasted cheesey would be

roast a lump of pork,

place slices onto bread with cheese

and a little bit of onion

toast it slowly so the bread goes a bit hard

and the cheese melts totally.


----------



## MandaC (29 Jul 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Had a thread about my troubles getting a sandwich recently this is related.
> 
> My own favourate is chicken with garlic mayo, white cheddar, onion, slices of potato, lettuce, tomato, pepper (almost a full dinner)
> 
> ...



Ask your mate in the siopa for a  manky chicken curry sambo! (Make sure you order it before 1.15 as it's not really sambo shop after all.

Yummy sambos - brie and black grape!

Also love salami or pestrami/swiss cheese and sundried tomato!

Cant beat old fashioned - butterhead lettuce, egg, onion and tomato mixed with Heinz salad cream, lots of salt and pepper.

My friend and I used to go on the bunk from school, buy a Vienna Roll, fill it with the above salad mix and have half each (and a couple of donuts)  On one greedy occassion we had a whole Vienna Roll  and two donuts each!(we were skinny minnies at the time, how I don't know)

If you saw the programe on Chanel 4 last night on sambos, you would be sure to bring your own packed lunch from now on!


----------



## sandrat (30 Jul 2008)

MMMMmMMm sandwiches. When I was in college we used to eat noodle or pasta sandwiches yummm after a hangover. When I was pregnant I was addicted to monster much sandwiches the tayto might munch stuff not the crappy walkers stuff. Just white bread butter and loads of orange monster munch gorgeous. I've lost the craving excuse now though....


----------



## csirl (30 Jul 2008)

Reggae Reggae chicken sub from Subway tastes great.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Jul 2008)

I'm surprised to see that nobody has yet picked up on the misspelling of san*g*wich.


----------



## Teabag (30 Jul 2008)

Cold cooked Sausage,
Cheddar Cheese,
Lettuce,
Onion,
Mayonaise,
White bread.

Heaven.


----------



## cole (30 Jul 2008)

Big greasy full Irish breakfast forced into a roll.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jul 2008)

cole said:


> Big greasy full Irish breakfast forced into a roll.


 
yum yum.

this is something i discovered in america but have made here for myself, tuna melt on rye - its tuna, cheese, small bit of mayo, all on rye bread, under the grill to melt the cheese.


----------



## Ceist Beag (30 Jul 2008)

The bread is important - good strong (preferably nutty/grainy) bread, then add cajun chicken (chicken baked in paprika, garlic, salt, chilli flakes (just a few!), parsley and oregano coating or some similar combination), red onion, crisp lettuce/rocket, jalapeno peppers and mayo .... yummy!!


----------



## tink (30 Jul 2008)

My friend in london took me to a shop that sells roast dinner sandwiches, I had roast chicken, stuffing, gravy, roast potatoes and yorkshire pud ! MMMM!


----------



## Pique318 (30 Jul 2008)

A place near me sells turkey, brie and redcurrent jelly sandwiches. Filling nuked to melt the cheese and the bread toasted....yum !!


----------



## mf1 (30 Jul 2008)

You know (most of) you're all going to die from fat/cholesterol overdosing !

mf


----------



## galwegian44 (30 Jul 2008)

Hot Meatballs (loads of sauce) with melted cheese and japapeno peppers in a sour dough sub roll......has to be eaten over the sink and washed down with a cold bottle of beer.

Mmmmmmmm....I'm dyin' young 



mf1 said:


> You know (most of) you're all going to die from fat/cholesterol overdosing !
> 
> mf


----------



## BillK (30 Jul 2008)

Cold sliced boiled spuds on buttered granary bread; salt is optional.


----------



## cole (30 Jul 2008)

mf1 said:


> You know (most of) you're all going to die from fat/cholesterol overdosing !
> 
> mf


 
Mmmmmmm... cholesterol.


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2008)

*BLT, 
Chicken & Stuffing, 
Superquinn flat crispy round roll with hot crispy bacon and/or sausage loaded with YR sauce*...mmmmmmmmm

That's just 3 of my fav's but I also like healthier ones like:

 Wholegrain bread +:

* Ham + turkey + cheese
Cottage cheese + smoked salmon + honeyroast ham + scallions/chives
smoked salmon + tomato + cheddar cheese slice + thyme*

I tend to overeat on the high cholesterol ones though as they are not as rich/filling as the healthier ones.

You should try a *'wedge roll'* or *'potato cube roll'*. Basically its a Demi-baguette (preferably warm/hot) buttered then stuffed with either cubes or spicy wedges. I like mine loaded with Brown sauce.

mmmmmmm.....death.


----------



## MandaC (30 Jul 2008)

I loved the Swedish Sandwich shop in Dublin City centre, dont know if it is still there, they did beautiful sambos

Swedish Meatball and beetroot
Prawn Marie Rose
Roast Beef with crispy fried onions

Yum


----------



## Sn@kebite (30 Jul 2008)

MandaC said:


> I loved the Swedish Sandwich shop in Dublin City centre, dont know if it is still there, they did beautiful sambos
> 
> Swedish Meatball and beetroot
> Prawn Marie Rose
> ...


Do you know the name of the road?


----------



## MandaC (30 Jul 2008)

They were in Drury Street? I think it was, when I last worked in Dublin City Centre,  I think they moved after that, don't know where, but their food was lovely.  Looking back now, it was a seriously long time ago, and I am showing my age now.

Those were the days that I could eat swedish meatballs and beetroot and roast beef with crispy onions at one sitting and not have to worry about my waistline!

I heard they moved to IFSC, dont know if they are still there, their sandwiches were lovely!


----------



## Ceist Beag (31 Jul 2008)

They (Swedish Food Company) used to have one on Baggot St, not sure if it's still there and yup they made some yummy sandwiches!!


----------



## stephnyc (31 Jul 2008)

There were two Swedish Food on Baggot St when I worked there in 2006.. I'm in the IFSC now and can confirm they are located in the square and their sandwiches are still fab! They even do a great selection of rolls.. seeded, rye etc 

actually anyone know what goes into their beetroot mix? it's yum


----------



## Simeon (31 Jul 2008)

cole said:


> Mmmmmmm... cholesterol.[/quote
> 
> Yes, cholesterol with a sprinkling of triglycerites topped with clotted cream. All washed down with a cup of Rosie and a few Lipitor


----------



## Guest114 (31 Jul 2008)

Nicest one I ever had is in BLT sandwich shop in Cabinteely. It's called 'Pigs In A Blanket'. It's basically a fry-up between two layers of toast. The thing I like about it is that the sausage is a flat bit of sausage meat and the egg is a flat piece of yolk. It tastes lovely.


----------



## mell61 (31 Jul 2008)

I must be really boring....
Fresh roast chicken (just out of the oven), on nice fresh break roll with some slice tomato and a small dash of mayo, plus good dash of salt and pepper.
if no tomato in the house, heinze ketchup....


----------



## Seagull (31 Jul 2008)

Pastrami, feta, gherkins and rocket on a ciabatta, with a dollop of mayonnaise.


----------



## Vanilla (31 Jul 2008)

This thread is both discriminatory and annoying for coeliacs!

Ban this thread!


----------



## sandrat (31 Jul 2008)

you can get crappy coeliac bread


----------



## Vanilla (31 Jul 2008)

sandrat said:


> you can get crappy coeliac bread


 
Yeah, but then it would be a crappy coeliac bread sandwich and no matter what exotic or fabulous filling I put it in it would be totally cancelled out by said crappy coeliac bread!

There are a lot of us out there...


----------



## sandrat (31 Jul 2008)

you can make nice bread yourself with gluten free flour. I have done it in the past. you could use lettuce instead of bread and stuff it with yummy yumness. Crappy coelic bread actually isnt that bad if you toast it and use loads of melted cheese


----------



## S.L.F (31 Jul 2008)

sandrat said:


> yummy yumness.



Where can you buy this stuff?


----------



## daithi (1 Aug 2008)

..white processed loaf, slathered with dairygold spread, and overlaid with 1 standard bag of tayto cheese 'n' onion crisps.Im' drooling already

daithi


----------



## sandrat (1 Aug 2008)

S.L.F said:


> Where can you buy this stuff?


 
any good supermarket should have it, depends on each persons desire as to what yummy yumness is. I love bread, coeliac isn' contagious is it...?


----------



## Vanilla (1 Aug 2008)

sandrat said:


> any good supermarket should have it, depends on each persons desire as to what yummy yumness is. I love bread, coeliac isn' contagious is it...?


 
It is, yeah. Better watch out!


----------



## sandrat (1 Aug 2008)

I'll stop slagging so


----------



## mell61 (1 Aug 2008)

off topic on the sandwich front, but on topic from the Coeliac front...

recommend this restaurant in NY, and their goods.  Not sure of exact shipping costs, but the carrot cake,  bread mix, pizza dought and especially the cupcakes are amazing!     Got some while on a visit with friend who is coeliac, and we went back a couple of night... so stocked up to bring home.


----------



## dem_syhp (1 Aug 2008)

mell61 said:


> off topic on the sandwich front, but on topic from the Coeliac front...
> 
> recommend this restaurant in NY, and their goods. Not sure of exact shipping costs, but the carrot cake, bread mix, pizza dought and especially the cupcakes are amazing! Got some while on a visit with friend who is coeliac, and we went back a couple of night... so stocked up to bring home.


 

Awww that's mean. Building up hopes for all those Coeliac's that there is a nicer bread out there  - but it doesn't ship internationally!


----------



## juke (1 Aug 2008)

white bread, mayo, tomato, cheese, hot chicken fillet, (hot enought to melt cheese)

A sin! (not a regular point counter - but this would be breakfact and lunch and maybe dinner combined )


----------



## Blossy (7 Aug 2008)

a good trick no matter what the filling is to add a slice of toast into the centre, makes it thicker, fuller, adds crunch and can help in mixing easier, brown sauce on top layer and red sauce and mayo on bottom......


----------



## Red (7 Aug 2008)

Oprah devoted a whole show this week to the best sandwich in the world - her show was inspired by the results of Esquire magazine! 
Her best friend Gale tried out some of the Esquire top 6 sandwiches. 

The sloppy joe sandwich looked fantastic (what is a sloppy joe or how do you make??)
Havarni cheese came in for a lot of mention - is it onsale in Ireland

Then then had a cook off to find the best sandwich mix.......yum, yum


----------



## S.L.F (7 Aug 2008)

Red said:


> Oprah devoted a whole show this week to the best sandwich in the world - her show was inspired by the results of Esquire magazine!
> Her best friend Gale tried out some of the Esquire top 6 sandwiches.
> 
> The sloppy joe sandwich looked fantastic (what is a sloppy joe or how do you make??)
> ...



Damn that would have been one to see...


----------



## Caveat (7 Aug 2008)

Batch bread, laced with salad cream (*not *mayo and without butter/spread) with thick crumbed ham (real ham, not packet stuff) sliced homegrown tomatoes, sliced hard boiled egg, rings of red onion and generous grinding of black pepper.


----------

